# is the diareah from the paxil?



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I had sever diareah for a month and it made me very anxiuse and depressed. i never felt good, so the doc put me on paxil, ive been on it 7 weeks now and i feel so positive about averything and no anxiety or deppression, its so wonderful! But I still havent had a break now from the diareah everymorning. could the paxil be adding to the diareah that i had befor i started taking it? today he also gave me lomotil and librax and said this should stuff me up for sure. the bently and levisn never worked? thanks hugs to all!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I have not used Paxil but have read that some people experience D with it. Last night I was doing some reseach on the net and read about it too. If I remember the website, I will post it here so you can take a look and compare.Edit: I used librax and it was helpful; not a miracle drug, but helped with the cramps. Lomotil did not work for me when I got a prescription, so never used it again, but for some people it does.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Here is a forum dedicated to Paxil. Hope this helps: http://www.depressionforums.com/forum/ikon...ffff;act=SF;f=1


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I did get a lot of D when I was on Paxil, so I stopped taking it and have been much better. It is a side effect of Paxil. I am now taking Prozac. I would ask your dr about switching drugs.


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Paxil made my diarrhea worse too!


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

Paxil gave me the d but it has went away now and its great! You just have to make it though it. Good Luck


----------

